# Clavier Alu problème avec la touche son



## IguaneK (29 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Bien que je n'ai en rien modifier les réglage du clavier, je n'arrive plus à augmenter le son, si je clique sur la touche F10 ma fenêtre se grise légèrement; sur la touche F11 ma fenêtre s'enroule comme un store et je ne vois plus que la barre des tâches; et si je clique sur F12 c'est le dashboard qui s'ouvre!
Ou faut'il aller pour ré-affecter  les fonctions par défaut de ces touches ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## r e m y (29 Mai 2008)

pref système, clavier... les touches f10, F11, F12 ont été affectées à Exposé visiblement

Mais peut-être aussi est-ce juste la coche "Utiliser les touches de fonction normalement" qui a été cochée... décocjes et ça va revenir (ce qui nécessitera d'appuyer simultanément la touche Fn pour obtenir la touche de fonction)


----------



## IguaneK (29 Mai 2008)

OK ça remarche; merci


----------

